

Netheads vs. Bellheads (1996) - seliopou
http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/4.10/atm.html

======
kstrauser
TL;Dre-read: did any of the Bellhead ideas prevail? The Netheads seem to have
won rather thoroughly. Was it less than complete in any way?

~~~
mindslight
"Net neutrality" is this same battle still going strong. Transporting opaque
bits is a commodity service with race to the bottom pricing. Segmented
services are monetizable based on the value they provide to the user.

------
ryanobjc
Ah classic Wired. I read this one on paper, yikes dating myself!

